# Lightroom not bringing in Edited Photo



## free2australian (Feb 20, 2012)

Hullo

I have Lightroom3, Mac ( Lion) and nik software

Suddenly for some reason my raw files that I have ediited in Nik Software is not being saved to open up in Lightroom

On saving in Nik,  the screen goes blank - and the No Photo message comes up.

Can someone advise

thank  you


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 20, 2012)

G'day,

Have you updated either the Nik software or the OS on your Mac lately?

Is the the photo actually returned to Lightroom, but is just not being selected, or does it just disappear into thin air? 

Hal


----------



## free2australian (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Hal

I  have not updated anything in he last few weeks.  In act I used the software the day before with no issues.

The photo is not returned to Lightroom and disappears into thin air

Sue


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 21, 2012)

A frequent cause of this problem, is accidentally changing the 'Sort Order' of your grid or filmstrip, so that the returned image is located in an unexpected location, typically, at the end.

Have you checked for that?

Of course, that doesn't explain the screen blanking in Nik.


----------



## free2australian (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Hal

afraid it is not in the filmstrip = any other ideas?
Sue


----------



## clee01l (Feb 21, 2012)

free2australian said:


> Hi Hal
> 
> afraid it is not in the filmstrip = any other ideas?
> Sue


Have you tried going to "All Photographs" and searching for the file by name?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 21, 2012)

The file really should be there. When you Edit in some Nik program, LR creates a TIFF (or PSD), imports it into the catalogue, and then passes that newly created file to the Nik app. Even if you were to cancel out of the Nik program, that freshly created TIFF will still be in your catalogue. I can't think of anything that would make it go away.

Perhaps you have a filter set that is hiding it. Try Cletus's suggestion.

Hal


----------



## clee01l (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm sorry I haven't paid full attention to this thread.  Some questions now that i have read the whole thread.  Are you working in a folder or a collection when you create the TIFF/PSD and call ole Nik?  The TIFF/PSD will be saved in the same folder, but it does not default membership in a collection and can only become a member of a smart collection IF all of the criteria match.


----------



## free2australian (Feb 22, 2012)

clee01l said:


> I'm sorry I haven't paid full attention to this thread.  Some questions now that i have read the whole thread.  Are you working in a folder or a collection when you create the TIFF/PSD and call ole Nik?  The TIFF/PSD will be saved in the same folder, but it does not default membership in a collection and can only become a member of a smart collection IF all of the criteria match.



The original photo is there , but not the photo with Nik software edits


I am not working within collections just through Lightroom Develop Module.  No smart collection involved either.

Sue


----------



## clee01l (Feb 23, 2012)

free2australian said:


> The original photo is there , but not the photo with Nik software edits
> 
> 
> I am not working within collections just through Lightroom Develop Module.  No smart collection involved either.
> ...


Where is *there*? and what happened when you did a file name search in "All Photographs" ?

Have you tried searching for the file using "Finder" or "Spotlight"


----------



## free2australian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi Cletus

The issue has suddenly on its own been rectified- i.e. on saving in Nik Software the photo was returned to Lightroom library as edited.

Sue


----------



## mathjak107 (Feb 25, 2012)

free2australian said:


> Hi Cletus
> 
> The issue has suddenly on its own been rectified- i.e. on saving in Nik Software the photo was returned to Lightroom library as edited.
> 
> Sue



this has been an on going problem for me  too and i discovered whats going on and a work around for it . i dont know why it happens but the problem is at times lightroom loses the keywording  when editing externally.



currently it stopped doing this  by me in lr3.6 for the moment  but is doing it again in lr 4 beta.


 here is what i do to work around it not bringing the photo back in again.:

go to library ,highlight your origonal photo in medadata sorted by keyword, if you were working on the photo it should be already highlighted.  

it will usually say 1 of 2 with the edited photo not there .  now click none  up at the bar at the top so all photos show, and bingo ,there are the 2 photos side by side.

highlight the edited photo, click remove keyword and then click apply keyword. when you sort again by keyword all photos will be together.


it seems you must delete the keyword and re-keyword when your done editing and all is well again.

just baffling. i reported it many times but so far as beta 4 shows the issue still persists.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 25, 2012)

There's a bug with some of the Nik programs that messes up the keywords. I've heard varying reports about whether they've been fixed. This could be one of those, in which case reporting the problem to Nik might be more effective than reporting it to Adobe. You might also make sure that you have the latest versions of the Nik stuff.

Hal


----------



## mathjak107 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hal P Anderson said:


> There's a bug with some of the Nik programs that messes up the keywords. I've heard varying reports about whether they've been fixed. This could be one of those, in which case reporting the problem to Nik might be more effective than reporting it to Adobe. You might also make sure that you have the latest versions of the Nik stuff.
> 
> Hal[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## free2australian (Feb 26, 2012)

Would it be possible for those gurus with influence for example Victoria Bampton to lobby Adobe now before Lightroom 4 becomes official to rid Lightroom of the bugs?


Sue


----------



## mathjak107 (Feb 26, 2012)

we went that route over a year ago . i think its hard to duplicate and not many are having that issue from the comments every time its brought up.

its always what are you or your 2nd party software doing wrong.

the answer of course is nothing, lightroom glitches us for whatever reason  as it works sometimes but not others as i have it happen with editing in photoshop once it starts doing its thing again.


----------



## mathjak107 (Mar 17, 2012)

hooray, after this plaguing me for 1 year and 4 months someone found the answer as to why this happens.  tried it and end of the dissapearing photo when it comes back from an external editor.  
i knew it had nothing to do with the nik or topaz software, its caused by the way lightroom handles the previous import folder in regards to external edits and has such an easy fix.  no more having to remove the key word and re-apply it to get it back into my meta-data sort.

http://www.tipsquirrel.com/index.ph...otoshop-problems-lightroom-image-disappeared/


----------



## free2australian (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you mathjak107 for your post - very helpful

regards

Sue


----------



## mathjak107 (Mar 18, 2012)

that was your issue too i bet.


----------

